# What are some small shops that would be a good start for my brand?



## Stevekiser12 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a new tshirt brand that is the streetwear style. I need some stores that are somewhat small, "not pacsun, zumiez, etc.." that i can sell my stuff at. Ive put some post on how to get into these large retail stores but majority of the replies were start out small and work your way up. So now i need some local shops, how to get noticed, marketing tips, ANYTHING to help me get the brand out there to compete with the big dogs.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Where are you located? Start with any shops around town that you can make an appointment with an owner or buyer and show them samples of your shirts.


----------



## Stevekiser12 (Jan 26, 2011)

kimura-mma said:


> Where are you located? Start with any shops around town that you can make an appointment with an owner or buyer and show them samples of your shirts.



im located in concord North Carolina, theres not many skate shops/ small streetwear type stores around here


----------



## ronr76 (Jun 8, 2007)

Give some out to the local skater crowd if you know any which I assume you do.
Sponser local skating competitions. If there aren't any. Start one once your brand begins to get some recognition from the local street crowd. Starting a sponsoring an event will bring your brand instant credibility and will foster loyalty. At that point if all goes according to plan you can approach stores in near by bigger cities.


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

Confusious say: "Smart marketer see a need and fill it. Ego based marketer just print what make him happy." What is your goal? Wanna make money or see your shirts out there? You can put your designs on Zazzle with no dollar commitment and see how they do...


----------



## Stevekiser12 (Jan 26, 2011)

mmoguls said:


> Confusious say: "Smart marketer see a need and fill it. Ego based marketer just print what make him happy." What is your goal? Wanna make money or see your shirts out there? You can put your designs on Zazzle with no dollar commitment and see how they do...




I want to make money. But shouldn't you make what u want since it's your brand or should I focus on what majority ppl want and not worry if I'd wear it or not?


----------



## Tshirtmagazine (Mar 3, 2009)

You should make what makes you happy while at the same time filling a void in the market. In other words, a relatively unique concept. Don't make stuff you don't like just to make a quick buck.

But back to the initial question. The best way to break into retail stores is by making your brand successful to the point that they need you more than you need them. A retail shop is a business, and they want products that will make them money. If your brand is new and unpopular it wouldn't be a smart move for them to place orders with you, hoping that the tees will sell, when they can easily order from a popular brand that is guaranteed to sell.

This is why it makes sense for brands to start online. It gives you a chance to market yourself and expand your fan base and exposure. Once you're all over the internet on blogs and websites, and consistently put out new products that sell out all the time, retailers will be coming to you because they notice your brand picking up and could bet on it doing well in their shop. 

You might even have to reject a few. For serious.


----------



## Stevekiser12 (Jan 26, 2011)

Tshirtmagazine said:


> You should make what makes you happy while at the same time filling a void in the market. In other words, a relatively unique concept. Don't make stuff you don't like just to make a quick buck.
> 
> But back to the initial question. The best way to break into retail stores is by making your brand successful to the point that they need you more than you need them. A retail shop is a business, and they want products that will make them money. If your brand is new and unpopular it wouldn't be a smart move for them to place orders with you, hoping that the tees will sell, when they can easily order from a popular brand that is guaranteed to sell.
> 
> ...




Thanks man I appreciate that information. Should I save up for a website or do something else?


----------



## Tshirtmagazine (Mar 3, 2009)

Stevekiser12 said:


> Thanks man I appreciate that information. Should I save up for a website or do something else?


Definitely need an online shop. Big Cartel works great and is affordable.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

I see a serious need for a business plan here. Seriously evaluating your business and your market would answer all of these questions for you.


----------



## asdrew94 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Correct, the sales route should be outlined in your business plan so you do not stray to far away from what truly makes your clothing brand profitable and able to fill a niche. Also as mentioned above, Big Cartel is one of the easiest ways for a person to setup an online store without the need of spending a lot of time programing that other stores require such as xcart.com.

As for getting into stores one of the biggest things to consider would be placing the product on net terms or having the store buy upfront. Since you are a starting brand they will most likely want net terms. This can place a large strain on your capital. Another way to enter into stores is show them the retail price, standard wholesale price, and offer them a discount off the wholesale price if paying upfront to help you move more quantity thus cutting your production costs.

Also looking into showing your product off at a trade show such as Magic.

In my own experience starting clothing lines you can see a steady amount of "small" sales in the beginning with friends and family supporting the brand. But as they become saturated with your product you must find other sources of sales to sustain revenue. Depending on where you are at in NC, I would look towards places such as the Outer Banks and Virginia Beach which are full of boardwalk stores, skate stores, and surf stores.


----------

